# Advice on 1st IUI



## Lisa30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

I am on my first IUI and was prescribed 75ml of GonalF to inject daily.  I am now on day 9 and at yesterday's scan and blood test they found no change.  So they have increased my dose to 112.5.  I am now reallly worried that i am not going to respond to the injections as I did not with the clomid.  

My question what dose are you ladies taking and should I just be patient and hopefully things will happen with the increased dose.  I would also be grateful if you think there is anything else I could be doing to assist the medication.  I am new to this site but have lurked on here for a while reading posts and everyone seems to be so helpful and knowledgable.  

Thanks for any replies.  I have no one else to talk to re this so coming on here is a real help.  

L
x.


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello Lisa,
Im sorry I cant be of much help as I was on menopur last tx and responded too well (couldnt go ahead with tx because of it!)  Im sure someone will be able to help and also that the clinic wouldnt have increased your dose if they didnt think there could be a chance of you responding.  Im sorry I couldnt give you any answers but hope that everything goes well for you.
Helly
xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Lisa and welcome  

Sorry I cant help you with your question I'm afraid but I'm sure someone can.
Why dont you join us on IUI girls part 160.....

 with your tx    

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Hiya Lisa,

I am not sure if this will help but I am injecting Gonal F. I take .75 units on Day 2 4 6 have a scan on day 7 or 8 but continue to take .75 units on day 7 the the cons will tell me if we need to up the units we probably wont this time and will probably be on .75 units a day till about day 18 when I get basted. 

Try not to worry too much about not responding as when I had my 1st cycle I was told to take .75 units every other day, when it got to about day 10 the cons said I hadn't responded and then needed 150 units for the last 2 days. 

I didn't fall pregnant on that cycle but I did respond in the end. I am on my 3rd cycle now and each time the drugs have been different and I have been basted on different days too, I think everyone is very different, so are the hospitals and each cycle. When I fiirst started looking at this site I wanted to know what other people were taking too to check if I had been given the same but I don't think you can compare what you have been told to take with someone else. 

Good luck Lisa and if you need anyone to talk to this is the best place to come I have found everyone so helpful. 

xxx


----------

